# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Mini games για pc!

## katmadas

Εχω παιξει ολα τα angry birds...
Τελευταια εχω σκαλωσει με το subway surfurs...

Ναι οπως καταλαβατε μαρεσουν τα απλα παιχνιδια που χειριζονται μονο με το ποντικι και τιποτα αλλο...
Ουτε βελακια...

Ξερει κανεις κανα αλλο καλο παιχνιδακι που παιζεται μονο με ποντικι?
Αντε γιατι βαρεθηκα....

Α υποψιν δεν θελω αυτες τις βλακειες που εχει οnline σε διαφορα σιτε και ειναι για παιδια κατω του 1 χρονων...

----------


## primeras

Φάνη μου θα συμφωνήσω στο ότι στο 97% τα on line παιχνίδια είναι τουλάχιστον για 5χρονα. 
Αλλά ρίξε 1 ματιά εδώ: http://www.physicsgames.org. κάτι καλό έχει.
και από εδώ: http://www.123games.com είχα κολλήσει με το sugar sugar,
Τέλος έχει και κάνα δυο καλά αν θυμάμαι και εδώ: http://www.games.gr/category/Mouse_Skill/.
Κατά άλλα δεν ξέρω τίποτα. Είχα μείνει πιτσιρικάς στο playstation1 με το οποίο "κάηκα", και έκτοτε δεν πολυασχολούμαι.
Περιμένω να εντρυφήσω πάλι με τον γιό μου. :Lol:

----------

katmadas (04-10-13)

----------


## Magneto

φανη να σου πω την δικη μου πωρωση που με απασχολει ευχαριστα τα τελευταια χρονια, ειναι το δικτυακο ταβλι.

συνηθιζω να παιζω ταβλι με παικτες απο ολο τον κοσμο και παρα πολλους ελληνες. εχω κανει αρκετους φιλους συμπαικτες απο την ευρωπη και αλλου που γνωριζομαστε και παιζουμε οποτε βρισκομαστε. υψηλη εκτιμηση για εμενα εχουν οι γαλλοι και γερμανοι παικτες που κυριολεκτικα τους εχω μαδησει...

μεταξυ των πολλων ιστοσελιδων που προσφερουν δικτυακο ταβλι ξεχωριζω μια και παιζω μονο σε αυτην διοτι εχει την καλυτερη πλατφορμα, εχει τους περισσοτερους online παικτες, εχει τσατ και με ικανοποιει.
σε αυτη την ιστοσελιδα υπαρχουν πολλα τυχερα παιχνιδια αλλα και παιχνιδια τεχνικης οπως οκταμπαλο μπιλιαρδο και πολλα αλλα.
μεταξυ των πολλων παιχνιδιων υπαρχουν και αρκετα τζογαδορικα οπως τροχοι τυχης-κουλοχεριδες που ομως δεν παιζω ποτε.

στο  http://www.gametwist.gr/ πρεπει να εγγραφεις για να γινεις μελος (οπως και σε αυτη την ιστοσελιδα) και οταν το κανεις σου δινουν για αρχη 5000 τουιστ που ειναι οι μοναδες του παιχνιδιου. σου δινουν και καθε ημερα που ολοκληρωνεις ενα ματς αλλα 1000τ δωρεαν μοναδες για να παιζεις.

με αυτες τις αρχικες μοναδες μπορεις να μπεις στο ταβλι και να επιλεξεις δωματιο με παικτες, καθε δωματιο εχει μεχρι και 300 παικτες online.
ενα θελεις ανοιγεις δικο σου τραπεζι και ζητας συμπαικτη. οριζεις τον τυπο παιχνιδιου που θελεις να παιξεις, στα ποσα παιχνιδια το ματς, το επαθλο του νικητη σε τουιστ που παιζεις.
μπορεις να παιξεις απο λιγα τουιστ πχ 100 ως 20.000 που ειναι το μεγιστο οριο πονταρισματος. εγω παιζω παντα 1500-2000τ

ακομα μπορεις να παρακολουθησεις παιχνιδια αλλων παικτων (παιρνεις ματι) μεχρι να μαθεις το συστημα. εαν ομως πεσεις σε παικτες στραβοξυλα σε πετανε εξω απο το τραπεζι τους για να μην τους παρακολουθεις.

παιζω εκει ταβλι σχεδον καθε μερα διοτι ειναι παιχνιδι που χαλαρωνει το μυαλο μου, ειναι κοινωνικο, ειναι τυχερο (καποιες φορες ειμαι τυχερος με πολλες διπλες και αλλες ατυχος), και τεχνικης για οσους ειναι καλοι παικτες.

παιζω εκει με το ονομα μου Magneto_ ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος και κερδισμενος. τωρα εχω κερδισμενα μερικες εκατονταδες χιλιαδες τουιστ (σκορ) που ομως μου ειναι αχρηστα αφου συνεχως αυξανονται διοτι περισσοτερες φορες κερδιζω παρα χανω.
 και δεν ξερω τι να τα κανω αφου δεν μου αρεσουν αλλα τυχερα παιχνιδια και παιζω μονο ταβλι.

προσκαλω οσους θελουν να προσπαθησουν να με κερδισουν (και να βγαλουν το αχτι τους) να παιξουν μαζι μου. θα με βρουν εκει μεσημεριανες ωρες ως απογευμα

----------

katmadas (04-10-13)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Καλησπερα σε ολους εγω τη βρισκω με το σκακι χεχε.

----------

katmadas (04-10-13)

----------


## kpetros

δοκιμασε το yeppi και το notdoppler   εχουν ορισμενα φοβερα flash games

----------

katmadas (04-10-13)

----------


## katmadas

Γενικα δεν παιζω παιχνιδια....
Συνεχεια τρεχω διαφορα προτεκτ....
Αλλα οταν θελω να χαλαρωσω λιγο παιζω κανα τετοιο απλο....
Το απογεμα θα κανω μια λιστα με οτι εχω παιξει απο απλα και ενθουσιαστηκα...
Σας ευχαριστω θα δοκιμασω και θα επανερθω...

----------


## agis68

δες εδώ και αμα δεν κολλήσεις....

----------


## bchris

Δοκιμασε και το friv.COM

Ειναι οντως παιδικο, αλλα εχει 250 παιχνιδια και αρκετα απο αυτα εχουν χαβαλε και ειναι εθιστικα.

----------


## edgar

Ειχα ξεκινησει να παιζω go στον Kiseido Go Server πριν απο χρονια, ειχα εθιστει απιστευτα. Σταματησα ομως και δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι απλο και γρηγορο  :Tongue2:

----------


## katmadas

Για να δειξω πανω κατω τι εννος

Αγαπημενα:








Θα βαλω και αλλα με τον καιρο...

----------


## katmadas



----------


## katmadas



----------


## katmadas



----------


## katmadas



----------


## katmadas



----------


## katmadas



----------


## katmadas



----------


## katmadas

ΑΥτο με τρελανε...
Στο συνολο τους ειναι 5 εγω επαιξα το πρωτο και θα συνεχισω στα αλλα.

----------


## agis68

*Prince-of-The-Yolkfolk*

Για παιξτε και αυτό.....κλασσικό (Απο DOS εποχές) Εθιστικότατο, απλό αλλά με πονηριά και με στοιχεια Arcade και Adventure game.....http://www.freegameempire.com/games/...f-The-Yolkfolk

----------


## Spark

μου αρέσει το σκάκι και παίζω πιο συχνά με τον η/υ παρά με φίλους.
σκάκι βρήσκει κάποιος παντού στο δίκτυο με παικτες ανθρώπους, υπάρχει και στα windows games, αλλά...

βρήκα μια εκπληκτική έκδοση για σκάκι με ταμπλό 6x6 που παιζεται γρήγορα, είναι δωρεάν, μπορείς να κατεβάσεις δωρεάν απο την ιστοσελίδα μέχρι 8 κορίτσια παικτριες που γδύνονται όταν κερδίζεις παρτίδα και εαν δεν σου αρέσουν αυτές μπορείς να πληρώσεις για να αγοράσεις άλλο κορίτσι (χαζό είναι να πληρώσεις-δεν υπάρχει λόγος).

είναι μικρό 3MB, εχει χαλαρωτική μουσική, αλλάζει στυλ παιχνιδιού, έχει επίπεδα δυσκολίας και εαν δεν θέλεις κορίτσι μπορει να μην εμφανίζει παίκτρια

ωραίο σκάκι!

----------


## Spark

τωρα που ειναι εορταστική περίοδος χριστουγεννα πρωτοχρονιά  καλη επιλογή για παιχνίδι στο PC πνευματικό παιχνίδι παζλ με αντιπαλο τον χρόνο ειναι το 
*Fiber Twig - Midnight Puzzle  
*

σε αυτό το παιχνίδι ο παικτης πρεπει να συνδέσει τα κομμάτια ωστε το φως-ενέργεια να κανει την σωστή διαδρομή για να περάσει και να φωτίσει τους δέκτες.
εαν ολοκληρωθει η διαδρομή δίχως απώλειες προχωράει πίστες αλλα εαν ολοκληρωθει η διαδρομή και περνάει επανω απο συγκεκριμενα σημεια τότε ο παικτης κερδίζει αστέρια που θα του επιτρέψουν να ξεκλειδώσει προχωρημένες πίστες.

σε αυτη την εικονα μπορειτε να δειτε την πρόοδο απο το δικό μου παιχνίδι οπου ειμαι τωρα στις κουκουβαγιες φρουρους και μετα θα πάω στο παλιό κάστρο.

μου αρεσει πολυ αυτο το παιχνιδι, το προτείνω και σε εσας. ειναι παιχνίδι για έξυπνα παιδιά που δεν τους αρέσει η βια και οι σκοτωμοι. το παιχνιδι μπορειτε να βρειτε και σε τορεντ. καλη διασκέδαση

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61333

----------


## Muttley Black

World Of Goo. Κορυφαίο!

----------


## finos

> Εχω παιξει ολα τα angry birds...
> Τελευταια εχω σκαλωσει με το subway surfurs...
> 
> Ναι οπως καταλαβατε μαρεσουν τα απλα παιχνιδια που χειριζονται μονο με το ποντικι και τιποτα αλλο...
> Ουτε βελακια...
> 
> Ξερει κανεις κανα αλλο καλο παιχνιδακι που παιζεται μονο με ποντικι?
> Αντε γιατι βαρεθηκα....
> 
> Α υποψιν δεν θελω αυτες τις βλακειες που εχει οnline σε διαφορα σιτε και ειναι για παιδια κατω του 1 χρονων...



Agario απλός θεϊκό αλλά θέλει υπομονή 
Farmerama τέλειο μέχρι χτες (βγαλανε το τσατ )
Forge of empires τέλειο υπάρχει εκδοση και για κινητο
Skyrama beta ..για αυτούς που πετάνε στα σινεφα 
Αυτά έχω παίξει

----------


## webber

το geometry dash ειναι ενα πολυ καλο παιχνιδι αν και ειναι πιο ωραιο σε κινητο χρησιμοποιωντας την αφη

----------

